# Hyatt Tahoe  Board Meeting 3/26/09



## Carmel85 (Mar 5, 2009)

HYATT TAHOE BOARD MEETING 

 I just heard there is a BIG HYATT TAHOE BOARD meeting coming up on March 26, 2009 at Incline Village. 


Are there any Hyatt owners that will be attending?

Here is you chance to ask the tough hard questions and get answers. 

*Come one come all I cant wait to see this meeting go down I hear there is going to be some interesting agenda items on the agenda.*

I will post the agenda as soon as it is made public.

c85


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully they bring up the need for a more "kid friendly" pool


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2009)

"kid Friendly Pool"?  We just go over and use the pools at the hotel since we have access to them.

Hyatt Tahoe pools are really nice, a kids pool and a huge pool for everybody yes the timeshare pool is small but there is always options.

*I cant believe that are not more Hyatt owners or even Marriott,Hilton,Starwood,Four Season owners or II traders that would not want to weight in to the HOA Hyatt Tahoe Board since many board members read tug.

Here is your chance folks do not let this pass you up, do not say I did not try to help you with direct contact with the Hyatt Tahoe Board.*


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi C85, Thanks for posting news of the Board Meeting!  

First, thanks to the Board, and Steve Dallas in particular for doing such a great job for us owners at High Sierra!   

Second, here are my questions:

What ever happened with the new BBQ location?  Where are they being placed?

When will High Sierra (maybe all the HVCs?) switch the bedding to down comforters & duvet covers (like @ Hampton Inns) instead of the bedspreads that don't get cleaned with every guest stay?

What's the status of upgrades (tvs, carpeting etc.) - any news on which buildings when?


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 9, 2009)

*You asked for tough questions & comments . . .*

I'm surprised no other High Sierra owners out there are taking this opportunity to question/comment.  So here goes another couple of mine:   

-How often do the units get a thorough or "deep cleaning"?  One of my kids has allergies, and so I am always concerned about the rugs and furniture.  During our last stay, I was disappointed to see cobwebs hanging from the ceiling over the master bath.   Housekeeping promptly took care of it, but it did make me wonder how much attention is given to cleaning and deep cleaning there.

-The jacuzzi tub in the master bath was not very inviting - - the jets did not look clean.  I've never really noticed these in any jacuzzi tub before, but I the fact that I did here makes me wonder about the age and/or cleanliness of the tubs.  Is there anything that can be done about these, like replace the jets/heads/nozzles (whatever they are called)?

Please note that I'm not a neat freak by any means, but there a standard of cleanliness that I think everyone expects of the Hyatt brand.  Resorts like High Sierra and Highlands Inn have a bit more rustic feel than say Coconut Plantation, and I love them all, but please communicate to High Sierra that housekeeping is paramount to me as an owner there!

And don't get me wrong - I love High Sierra Lodge.  I just want to see it maintained as beautifully as possible.


----------



## bdh (Mar 11, 2009)

*Is now the time to "join"?*

For those looking to "join" the High Sierra crowd - I ran across a 2000 point week 33 for 11.5K.  I can't remember the building and unit numbering layout at HS - is 312 good, bad or ugly?  

Points seem to be getting more economical.  As everything goes in cycles, I'm sure at some point in the future, the prices of 2009 will be looked upon as bargains.  The only real question is; how low will prices go? 

Carmel85 - I know how you like low priced high point weeks, and you love HS!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 11, 2009)

bdh said:


> For those looking to "join" the High Sierra crowd - I ran across a 2000 point week 33 for 11.5K.  I can't remember the building and unit numbering layout at HS - is 312 good, bad or ugly?
> 
> Points seem to be getting more economical.  As everything goes in cycles, I'm sure at some point in the future, the prices of 2009 will be looked upon as bargains.  The only real question is; how low will prices go?
> 
> Carmel85 - I know how you like low priced high point weeks, and you love HS!



bdh,

That is the lowest price I have ever seen on a 2000 point for HS. Great summer week good unit 312 building 3 just behind the pool bottom floor,walk out to grass.   If my wife would let me buy this I would jump all over it for this price at 11.5k. Remember HS is completely sold out Hyatt control no sales or inventory, so when the market comes back you will make some $$$.

Also I like HS because of our board this board since Steve Dallas got on it has saved us owners over 100k thats right over 100k in less than 6 month Steve has been on the board. This board listens to us owners and I love that they all try very hard to make it the best resort in Tahoe and one of the top Hyatt resorts  with great customer service, year in year out.

My question to the board is *please only do projects that are absolutely needed this year and do not raise our MF's during theses tough times*. I also agree on the cleaning schedule never hurts to be to clean.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 13, 2009)

bdh said:


> For those looking to "join" the High Sierra crowd - I ran across a 2000 point week 33 for 11.5K.  I can't remember the building and unit numbering layout at HS - is 312 good, bad or ugly?



Hey bdh,

Was it from Holiday Group?  Apparently it went in only 5 minutes since that was the only decent deal and their other 3 Hyatt offers were overpriced and one had a mistake on it saying Wild Oak week 51 was Gold rather than Silver.


----------



## bdh (Mar 13, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Hey bdh,
> 
> Was it from Holiday Group?  Apparently it went in only 5 minutes since that was the only decent deal and their other 3 Hyatt offers were overpriced and one had a mistake on it saying Wild Oak week 51 was Gold rather than Silver.



Yep, it was.  Catherine (from Holiday) sent me an email about it and said it wouldn't last long - since it went in 5 minutes for the lowest price I've seen, she was correct.  

While I'm sure not every week for sale is a bargain, but I think 09 will be the year of "the bargain".


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 15, 2009)

I do not want to see my MF's go up for 2010 in Tahoe. Please only do the what we need to keep our facility the same quality and not add in all new TOYS this year.

Do not redo the front lobby (what a waste of $$$) we just check-in/out there, no new BBQ,no new blue ray players (just buy a few if the others die),no new patio furniture, no new curtains.   These items can come back when the economy returns.  Of course if any of these items are in dire need of course replace it.

If I was on the board I would make sure 100% that Hyatt has 100% transparency with getting these bids and make sure that we get at least 3 bids for ALL new things including the above items weather it is outside or interior work *we as owners want to see and demand of this board, transparency and make sure all work has at least 3 bids so we are getting the best price for our $$$ since we pay all the fees not HYATT.*

We as owners need to communicate with our board more if we do they will listen to all of us Hyatt owners.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought at Beach House so not sure about the Tahoe M/F.  I did look at the M/F carefully for HBH, HWP and HSH and choose HBH since the M/F seemed to be the most steady while the others spiked.

I think in these economic times, one should look at quick wins that are not expansive rather than huge expenses.  I had one TS week I own have more than a 30% increase with a 1 month notice and I see a number of owners trying to sell them since it no longer make sense, especially since it is now $10 difference from a much more desirable season.  I had bought it 3 years ago since I can use it to trade into Hyatt in II but now have bought into Hyatt direct to have more flexibility.

Replacements of broken things yes, and some additions if they are constantly in short supply such as BBQ but don't go through major refurbishment with special assessment type increases in the next year or two while things are challenging.  People don't need the surprises.  If they are having more than 5-10% increase, they really need to give the owners a heads up way early then surprise them at end of the year but I really hope Hyatt or Hyatt HOA will not.

I have one timeshare than has only went up $20 for a 2bdrm in the 4 years I have owned it i.e. 5% total during 4 years.  I wish they would spend a few more dollars there but I can also hear the manager's point when he said that there are many older owners that cannot afford increases.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry, blue ray players does no good unless you have the blue ray disks.  Does the HOA intend to replace all their DVDs?  Lobby refurbishment is probably too extravegant right now.  I looked at how much I used HBH lobby and it was pleasant but not fancy and perfectly fine and I imagine Tahoe is in similar situation.


----------



## Kal (Mar 17, 2009)

*Comment for HOA Board*

As an HVC owner (at multiple Hyatt resorts) I am very concerned that Hyatt is not in touch with the economic reality. The constant 5% or greater increase in Hyatt specific budget line items in the maintenance fee is unacceptable. Inflation is not at 5% and I cannot believe that Hyatt is not trimming their costs consistent with every other business in the US. Don't treat the owners as "captive patsies".


----------



## MaryH (Mar 17, 2009)

Actually I think I see some deflationary pressures currently with the economic downturn.  

With the number of people losing their jobs and/or being asked to take time off without pay and/or outright pay cuts (happening to friends or friends' family members) the economic picture is pretty ugly.  With interest rate practically at 0% there will be very little inflationary pressure for the next year until all the printed money start to impact things.  It would be best if Hyatt HOA can hold M/F steady or even trim some optional expenses and/or improve efficiency.  

It probably is not showing up in Hyatt yet but some other TSs are finding default rates increasing....  Best to be prudent than to be surprised.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 20, 2009)

BUMP BUMP this meeting is coming up next week.


----------



## oinksx3 (Mar 21, 2009)

*High Sierra*

I agree that the front lobby is fine, the tv's should only be replaced on their regular schedule and the patio furniture and drapes are still fine.  Let's hold costs down for a year or so.  I do like the duvet/comforter idea and of course maintenance should always be a priority.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 24, 2009)

BUMP BUMP Meeting in 48 hours


----------



## Kal (Mar 24, 2009)

As an owner of Hyatt and non-Hyatt units I am very concerned about the current economic effects on the future of the timeshare industry. Timeshare sales are extremely depressed and Hyatt is not imune. Many owners can no longer pay Annual Maintenance Fees (AMF) and are walking away from their obligations. This WILL result in a budget shortfall thereby exposing current owners to higher AMF and special assessments. This is happening at two non-Hyatt units that I own. In response, it is the BOD fiduciary responsibility to protect current owners. 

First, the BOD must insist that Hyatt promptly respond to non-payment of AMF and initiate responsible action. This includes foreclosure and prudent resale of the units.

Second, the BOD must carefully review every single line item in the budget and ELIMINATE (or postpone) discretionary expenditures. Belt tightening is mandatory just like everyone of the owners must do. The review must also include management fees and salary costs. The continual increase in HVOI line items is not acceptable until the industry returns to a healthy status. Where there is a budget imbalance from collected AMF, something has to go and the BOD cannot first rely on increasing fees or special assessments. Based upon my experience at other Hyatt timeshare resorts, HVOI is quick to needlessly "gold-plate" every item. If a bid is unreasonably high and is gold-plated, it must be rejected. 

Third, expenditures from the Reserve Fund must also be reviewed in the same manner. Only absolutely necessary expenditures must be allowed. There is no reason that expenditures for "scheduled end of life" items cannot be briefly extended. Sole source bid acceptance should not be allowed. Selection of other than the lowest price bid must be fully justified and that justification accepted by the BOD before the bid is approved.

My comments not only apply to High Sierra but also to the entire Hyatt program. I would ask that these comments be copied to HVOI.

Thank you for providing me an opportunity to express my thoughts to the BOD.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have to tailgate on Kals post.  I wholeheartedly agree.  If there is anything  we have learned  during these tough times.  It is that we must tighten our belts and cut out the fat and focus on our needs, not our wants.  

Re overspending: All expenditures need to be reviewed with a careful eye.  Many large companies spend openly, wastefully and without discretion.  If a thorough review  is done, we will most surely find that a lot of monies are being spent unnecessarily. Hopefully, a board member (Steve? or C85?) Can really look into this.


As a Hyatt owner, it is important to me that HYATT looks after my best interests.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MLC (Mar 24, 2009)

Kal said:


> As an HVC owner (at multiple Hyatt resorts) I am very concerned that Hyatt is not in touch with the economic reality. The constant 5% or greater increase in Hyatt specific budget line items in the maintenance fee is unacceptable. Inflation is not at 5% and I cannot believe that Hyatt is not trimming their costs consistent with every other business in the US. Don't treat the owners as "captive patsies".



Kal,

I agree 100%, I to am a multi-week owner and Hyatt does not try to save owners money.  When MF increase that causes an increase of what Hyatt gets as a management company(based upon % of MF).  That is a conflict of interest.  

We need more board members like Steve Dallas who is trying to save members some money that does not need to be spent in this economy.  

If it get's real bad we have the government who will bail us out.  Just kidding.


----------



## Kal (Mar 24, 2009)

I would think the Pritzker family could bail out the US of A.  Maybe a few crumbs to the Hyatt Vacation Club too.


----------

